# What's your advice?



## Cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

I am looking for advice in living with Hashimoto's. Can anyone share with me what you are doing in regards to diet and exercise while suffering from Hashi's? I have read so many different names of diets for losing weight and feeling better with this disease and yet I can't find any specific diet details. I am on a low dose med now but going back to dr for bloodwork review again. I will ask him his opinion, but I am very curious as to how the members here are coping with the weight gain and lack of energy. Do you have any advice or suggestions to give this newbie? I appreciate anything that you can share with me! THANKS!


----------



## bella77 (Jan 15, 2008)

I feel for you I totally understand what you r going through, it is very hard to try to keep making your body and yourself feel somewhat normal when in reality your thyroid is'nt, so we try different things just to get us through this difficult time until we have the answer but leading up to it can be very frustrating I can give you advice on what helped me through, I have recently had a total thyrodectomy ( Dec 6th of last month ) I struggled huge before I had it removed but I knew my body was getting depleted of nutients so one of the most important things is to make sure your body is getting what it needs, the problem I had is every time I would eat I would feel worse like I was even more bloated like I was gaining weight by the minute and later did I find out that your thyroid controls your digestive system so what worked for me is to eat foods that are more easily digestable like fruit smoothies, vegetable smoothies, applesauce, yogurts and drink lots of milk, during this time it is easier for our bodies to break down foods in somewhat liquid form than it is for solid proteins because our digestive system has slowed down because our thyroid is out of whack, make sure to check with your Dr to make sure it is alright, even though I did'nt, I have come to the conclusion that most Dr's need to go back to school and take thyroid 101 because they are not schooled enough on thyroid diease, they are much too lax about it. I wish you the very best and I hope the info on me will help you also bella77


----------



## Cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

I wasn't aware that your thyroid controlled your digestive system! Thanks for the info! I have not been diagnosed long ago, so I guess my battle is just beginning. I do thank you for sharing your experience and knowledge.


----------

